# NBI clearance only in Manila?



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Has anybody obtained an NBI clearance at a location apart from the main office in Manila?

I am in the process of getting the paperwork together to convert from 13a to permanent resident and I heard that all foreigners have to apply in Manila.

Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I never had to do this because I completed my 13a Visa stateside but I found a location finder of NBI offices by region and address, looks like you are located in region VI and there is an office in "Western Visayas Regional Office – Duran St., Fort San Pedro Iloilo City" here's the link that has this information scroll down to region VI.

NBI Clearance | How to Apply for NBI Clearance - NBI Clearance

And if I'm not mistaken you might be able to also perform this online, I'd call the NBI and find out.

http://clearance.nbi.gov.ph/pdf/nbi_step_by_step_guidelines.pdf


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Reminder: if in the Philippines for 6 months or more a NBI clearance is not needed for a 13a visa


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*NBI Clearance*



Phil_expat said:


> Reminder: if in the Philippines for 6 months or more a NBI clearance is not needed for a 13a visa


Not sure I'm reading you right but isn't it a requirement to be here at least 6 months before you can apply for an NBI Clearance? Something is required for the 13a Non-quota through marriage Visa.

NBI clearance is for those that didn't bring a police records print out and at a minimum you have to wait at least 6 months, that's my understanding.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> Reminder: if in the Philippines for 6 months or more a NBI clearance is not needed for a 13a visa


I was here for a year you MUST apply for NBI clearance no matter how long you live here. That is a requirement of BI. I do not believe its waiverable.

If I read it right you must be here 6 months before you can apply.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I find myself in a catch 22 position here. Whether I have to get it in MNL isn't the biggest part of it right now.

With the new I cards they introduced last year there is still a large backlog in issuing them, or so I was told. I never did receive my I card after getting the 13a probationary 10 months ago, checked with BI in Iloilo today as well, they still don't have it. Without the I card I can't apply for the NBI clearance. Without the NBI clearance I can't apply for permanent residency.

Will go to NBI today to see about the MNL part and to BI tomorrow. They said to come in and they will try to get it issued on an emergency basis.

The whole thing comes back to applying for my permanent residency before the probationary runs out. Anybody know what happens if you don't apply before the probationary expires?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey it doesn't sound to bad because you have your 13a Non-quota Visa all you are doing next is coming off the probationary. Wonder why it has taken more then 10 months to issue your Immigrant card... Wow, I had to wait 2 months once, maybe the PBI can issue you something in order for you to get your last NBI clearance, the PBI does answer their phones, they also have a Facebook page with phone number.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for correcting me! I was thinking of the home country (USA?) police check. If one is in the country more than 6 months THAT is not required the N.B.I. Check is ALWAYS required. Thanks again M.C.A. and C acton98 for the correction. I would hate to mislead anyone!


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

I was able to obtain my NBI clearance in Calamba, Laguna. But the location of their office is hard to find.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I am making progress.

You don't need a valid I card to apply for a NBI clearance, just go to your local NBI office and they can help you with the paperwork there, but for me it has to be processed in MNL, I believe there are a few offices apart from the main that can do it but I don't know which ones.

All I need now is to get the clearance and the application for my permanent residence status under way and hope it will be processed in a timely manner.

Thanks for all the replies.

Cheers


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

That's great to know. Hope all your endeavors will get what it deserves. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## k_maldonado (Apr 8, 2016)

At the moment, NBI Clearance outlets have 63 completely operational Clearance Centers across the country. There are sixteen (16) Regional NBI Clearance and twenty-two (22) from District workplaces, while eleven (11) of them are situated at Local Government Units and whatever remains of them are situated at some chosen shopping centers, for example, Robinsons Malls, Ever Gotesco and Duty Free Philippines.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just did my NBI clearance here in Iloilo. But it took 3 weeks to process, so I guess maybe it went to Manila. The main thing is that I did not have to go to Manila


----------

